
Show HN: ApplyHN finalist Utiliz has launched - magthor
https://www.utiliz.co
======
magthor
Hi HN--remember us? We were one of the finalists in the ApplyHN runoff back in
April, a couple weeks after we first came up with the idea for Utiliz. Now
we're live (launched last week) and have been busy signing up our first wave
of customers. The consumer-facing site you see is backed by our internal admin
site, a workflow/mechanical turk/queue management system that help us manage
our suppliers, plans, customers and enrollments. We're in a boring industry
but using exciting tech: the sites are written in Go and backed by RethinkDB.
We use the amazing Caddy server for automatic TLS & reverse proxy, Chargebee &
Stripe for subscription management, LiveAgent for chat/help desk and its
integration with Twilio for our call center. Our architecture is the opposite
of microservices, an approach I like to call BAB ("big ass binary") -
everything including code for both sites, all css, js, images etc are all
bundled into our Go binary, making deployments and rollbacks a breeze.
Everything runs on Vultr. We're currently saving our customers between 15-30%
on their electricity generation depending on their location and usage. Are you
an HNer in Connecticut or New York who pays more than $100/mo for electricity?
We can save you money. Use code HACKERNEWS to save 15% on your first year
subscription through 9/30.

